# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New additions from Sean Stewart

## Pirarucu

Received a trio of D. auratus 'Highland Bronze' and a group of four E. anthonyi 'Zarayunga' in the mail today, and could not be more pleased with them. Excellently packed and service was wonderful. I'll update soon once they've settled in a bit.

----------

Geo II

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on the new frogs  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Pirarucu

Here we go, got some decent shots of them today.
_Epipedobates anthonyi_ 'Zarayunga':



_Dendrobates auratus_ 'Highland Bronze'. Can't wait until the bronze coloration starts to come in on these guys:

----------

Geo II

----------


## Paul

Excellent!!! They look great!

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations on your new acquisitions !
It's wonderful to see them out and about.
 :Butterfly:

----------

